# Can you spare?



## ladycop322 (Oct 12, 2015)

anyone out there that can spare a couple of sets of Majestic tubes asap?

Michelle


----------



## edstreet (Oct 12, 2015)

Which majestic. There are three in the majestic series.


----------



## ladycop322 (Oct 12, 2015)

The biggest one  lol  not the jr...the two tube Majestic


----------



## le_skieur (Oct 13, 2015)

I got Emperor one, if I am not mistaken, they are the same size.
How many do you need?


----------

